# Fantasy Survivor



## cyre

Anyone doing this now? Apparently new one started tonight.  Was fun last time!


----------



## aengus

what?  new survivor what???????????????

I haven't seen it advertised or anything!!!!


----------



## cyre

Survivor Samoa, started yesterday.


----------



## aengus

wow

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2009/09/1...y-encore-for-premiere-of-survivor-samoa/27699

I am not suprised they took a hit, I hadnt seen a single commercial, I had no idea this was starting yet.   They are rebroadcasting tonight it was so bad.    Thats so weird , they usually have commercials everywhere for it.   Well at least I wont miss out on the show tonight


----------



## aengus

wow johnny fairplay will no longer be the meanest guy to ever play the game LOL


Thanks for the headsup Cyre,  I can't believe they didnt advertise like usual, no clue this was coming.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

sorry thought you guys knew it was starting and figured that we weren't doing the fantasy survivor. last season we didn't have that many interested in playing.


----------



## cyre

I don't think it's too late to start one up if you guys are interested?

I think you're right, Aengus... Russell... wooo man.  He's gonna make it interesting!! Definitely watching this season!


----------



## Beherenow

I'd be willing to join if there is enough interest.


----------



## KrazyPete

I'm on the CBS Fantasy League again this Season. If anyone else is playing we can compare scores. I didn't sign up for that other fantasy league again.

So far I like this season. There are a lot of interesting characters and storylines. Russell H can go home this week and that will be fine with me. Normally, I like having a villian around but I find him just annoying. If he doesn't go home I hope he at least wins some shorts in the reward challenge. I'm REALLY not interested in seeing any more of his boxer briefs.


----------



## aengus

LOL i dont care for him either, but in some weird way cant wait to see what level he will stoop to next 

I find camper man to be even more annoying


----------



## aengus

OK im really starting to think Russel is the real deal 

and Ben...  see ya.... what a loser that guy was


----------



## MountNittany

ITA, aengus

I hate Ben

Go Jaison

and, I will definitely play if anyone sets up a league


----------



## threeboysmom

Me me me!

I'm playing Survivor Fantasy over on CBS as well.  Although KrazyPete (aka Pegleg_Pete) is really raking me over the coals this season...   

LOVING this season so far!  Go Shambo!  Bawk bawk bawk....


----------



## aengus

Russel is still my favorite LOL  If shambo didnt have that mullet... I might be able to appreciate her


----------



## aengus

Does anyone NOT love Russel?  

Last night was one of the best episodes ever.  I loved how they were considering the fact he may have found another and decided against it... tsk tsk...

I also like that shambo stayed strong with her tribe to not give any clues.  

That was great!


----------



## See.low

I don't love Russel, but somehow I found myself pulling for him last night...what is wrong with me?  
This season has been awesome.  Last night's episode was one of the best in a few seasons of Survivor imo.  

-p.s.  I miss you all!  I wish we could find an online game that we ALL love again.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

This past weeks episode was pretty amazing. Russell pulling out that immunity idol for the second time and totally blindsiding the other half of the tribe was awesome.


----------



## Matty D

I thoroughly enjoy all of Russell's antics.  Love or hate the guy, but you have to appreciate his working every imaginable angle to win this game.  The guy is just pure TV gold.

I miss ya'll as well, some more than others.


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> I miss ya'll as well, some more than others



Sigh...  {{kick}}


----------



## Sorsha

I miss everybody too!

I am not playing any of the fantasy leagues this season... has CBS gotten more user-friendly?

I don't love Russel, but I will admit he is one of the better players in a really long time.  Those blindsides have been classic, and I love how he finds the Idol before the clues are out.  Tonight should be awesome.


----------



## threeboysmom

I'm a Russell fan.  I can't help it.  I admire the people that actually play the game to win it.  If anyone deserves the million dollars, it is him.  Although Natalie killing that rat was VERY impressive!!  I'd swing and miss for sure! 

My turn to brag again.  I've worked my way up to 5th place on CBS (and yes, Sorsha, it's improving... I think? or maybe I'm just used to all their glitches by now...)  

I'm only 13 points away from first place!!

Now I'm agonizing over who to take tonight... (although you can see my tentative picks...)


----------



## aengus

Hope you picked Mick Pink!

Wow, Russel does it again.  I know the teaser for next week doesnt look good for Russel, but not buying that for a minute!

Very entertaining.  LOL I cant believe those guys look suprised every week when something goes wrong.  3 weeks in a row dudes...  Stop being so naive!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> I'm a Russell fan.  I can't help it.  I admire the people that actually play the game to win it.  If anyone deserves the million dollars, it is him.  Although Natalie killing that rat was VERY impressive!!  I'd swing and miss for sure!
> 
> My turn to brag again.  I've worked my way up to 5th place on CBS (and yes, Sorsha, it's improving... I think? or maybe I'm just used to all their glitches by now...)
> 
> I'm only 13 points away from first place!!
> 
> Now I'm agonizing over who to take tonight... (although you can see my tentative picks...)



Wow you are doing great! I didn't realize anyone was playing this year.


----------



## aengus

heh,  my mistake so now John has to go 

another great episode, cant wait for next week.   Can't wait to see how shambo reacts


----------



## aengus

what are the vegas odds on Russel?

ROFL so many people know what he does for a living now though,  he may lose for that fact alone.  I don't know, hard not to respect his game.  I mean 8 - 4 at merge, come on now!

Pink how are you doing in the fantasy survivor?


----------



## threeboysmom

aengus said:


> heh,  my mistake so now John has to go



LOVED that!  Russell is quite the character.  Don't like him as a person, but love him as a Survivor.  I am rooting for him to win it... but don't think he can because of the fact that he blabbed about his millions.  (one mistake he made that will cost him big time, I fear - he may lose this game because of that...)

And Aengus, I dropped down to 9th place this past week. I didn't hve Jaison who won Immunity... and Shambo scored really well with names (who would have thunk).   I think I'm out of it at this point.    But always fun to play...


----------



## aengus

This season definitely shows they arent losing their MOJO.

bravo, cant wait for next one 

It only takes one risk to put you right back into the running pink 

and not to mention... 9th out of how many? ROFL


----------



## aengus

What a great season.  When the winner was announced I thought to myself... what?  are they crazy?  Russel had the better game!  Then later I realized, no, Natalie did... simple, she won!   I guess the TV audience forgets how personally people take things.  Russel did make a mistake, he didnt factor in the fact that nobody likes being beaten.  It was easy to vote for Natalie because none of them probably feel she beat them.  Poor Mick! LOL  Honestly he played no differently than Natalie, but I guess he wasnt cute enough   Great season!  And the Heroes versus Villains looks intriguing!  Bring it!


----------



## KrazyPete

I think I would have voted for Natalie.

Russell's game is way overrated. He was a great character and the show's producers reminded us that he was a "mastermind" every chance they got. The fact is, he made a lot of mistakes. Pouring out the water and burning socks didn't give him control over anyone's mind. Actually, they shrugged it off. If anything it weakened his tribe in challenges and contributed to the horrible position they were in going into the merge. I was impressed when he kept finding idols. I was unimpressed with his "strategy" of showing it to EVERYONE! His post-merge show and tell sessions to every single member of the Galu tribe were comical. And yeah, bragging about being a millionaire, another big blunder. That probably called into question everything else he told them including the one about losing "Rocky" during Katrina. He did not pull in Shambo. She was pushed out of Galu. She considered herself a Foa member from her first trip to visit their camp. And I'd like to point out that whenever a member visited from Galu Russell usually lurked around the edges of camp making wisecracks to the camera and refusing to interact.

I love the guy. He was fun to watch. He was absolutely not the best strategic player ever.

Now, give me ONE mistake Natalie made? She knew where her strength was and she played a brilliant social game. No one ever had an unkind word to say about Natalie. She may not have been the strongest player but she never lost a challenge for her tribe. She clubbed a rat as big as one of Shaq's sneakers. Evil Russell was "leading" and drawing all the of heat to himself. Why not let him? That's not riding coattails, that's brilliant game play. She orchestrated the most important blindside in the game. There's no way Russell could have swung Galu against Erik. Galu trusted Natalie because she seemed so completely harmless. Nothing else would have mattered if it wasn't Erik that went out first after the merge.

Then, in front of the jury. Natalie is humble and Russell is arrogant. When it mattered the most, he flubbed it completely. It was clearly a bitter jury and he chooses to address them as if his winning is somehow inevitable?

I hope he's the first one voted out of Heroes vs. Villians. 

Edited to add:
I just found this article on NPR via a Facebook friend and I think it describes what happened this season pretty accurately.
http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/2009/12/survivor_crowns_a_winner_offen.html


----------



## aengus

Well if I believed that was Natalie's plan it would make sense.  It just happened to be her lack of planning that landed her the 1,000,000 

I have looked on the fan sites and have seen the rumored teams named.  I have to tell you, if its close to accurate the villains are going to get slaughtered in challenges.  I dont see how the villains would stand a chance, unless the heroes didnt pay attention to this season that is


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Well did Pink win the Fantasy Survivor game?


----------



## KrazyPete

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Well did Pink win the Fantasy Survivor game?



She was close, 8th place.


----------



## aengus

i know that probably makes her angry, but it really is quite impressive how she can be that consistant and be on the leaderboard.  

I think pink should audition!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

aengus said:


> i know that probably makes her angry, but it really is quite impressive how she can be that consistant and be on the leaderboard.
> 
> I think pink should audition!



That would be cool, she could team up with Russell


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> She was close, 8th place.



Um, that was 7th place, mister!  



aengus said:


> i know that probably makes her angry



Haha, someone knows me all too well, lol.



CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> That would be cool, she could team up with Russell



What???  And be a part of his dumb a-- girl alliance???


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Um, that was 7th place, mister!



I knew that would draw you out of hiding! 



threeboysmom said:


> What???  And be a part of his dumb a-- girl alliance???



Apparently a winning strategy.


----------



## Iris

You guys are kooky...


----------



## aengus

ROFL on the girl alliance!

sigh... indeed...

a winning strategy


----------



## Sorsha

On entertainment weekly's webpage:

Heroes

Rupert Boneham (Previous seasons: Pearl Islands, All-Stars)

James Clement (Previous seasons: China, Micronesia)

Colby Donaldson (Previous seasons: The Australian Outback, All-Stars)

Cirie Fields (Previous seasons: Panama, Micronesia)

Amanda Kimmell (Previous seasons: China, Micronesia)

Jessica Sugar Kiper (Previous season: Gabon)

Stephenie LaGrossa (Previous seasons: Palau, Guatemala)

James J.T. Thomas (Previous season: Tocantins)

Tom Westman (Previous season: Palau)

Candice Woodcock (Previous season: Cook Islands)


Villains

Tyson Apostol (Previous season: Tocantins)

Randy Bailey (Previous season: Gabon)

Sandra Diaz-Twine (Previous season: Pearl Islands)

Danielle DiLorenzo (Previous season: Panama)

Russell Hantz (Previous season: Samoa)

Jerri Manthey (Previous seasons: Australian Outback, All-Stars)

Boston Rob Mariano (Previous seasons: Marquesas, All-Stars)

Parvati Shallow (Previous seasons: Cook Islands, Micronesia)

Coach Benjamin Wade (Previous season: Tocantins)

Courtney Yates (Previous season: China)

I am rather disappointed, actually. I can't STAND Coach or Tyson or Randy or Russell - GAG  . Even as "Villains" I am hoping they go away FAST. I am not the Parvati-hater that some are, but I really don't much like her either. On the "Heroes" side, I also can't STAND Sugar or Cirie.

The cast just has a really BLEH feel to me. The only ones I can see that *I* personally will root for are James, Amanda, or JT. And I just have to ask - WHERE'S MY OZZIE??!?!


----------



## cyre

Ok, do we have interest in starting up the fantasy survivor again?


----------



## KrazyPete

Sorsha said:


> On entertainment weekly's webpage:
> 
> Heroes
> Rupert Boneham (Previous seasons: Pearl Islands, All-Stars)
> James Clement (Previous seasons: China, Micronesia)
> Colby Donaldson (Previous seasons: The Australian Outback, All-Stars)
> Cirie Fields (Previous seasons: Panama, Micronesia)
> Amanda Kimmell (Previous seasons: China, Micronesia)
> Jessica Sugar Kiper (Previous season: Gabon)
> Stephenie LaGrossa (Previous seasons: Palau, Guatemala)
> James J.T. Thomas (Previous season: Tocantins)
> Tom Westman (Previous season: Palau)
> Candice Woodcock (Previous season: Cook Islands)
> 
> Villains
> Tyson Apostol (Previous season: Tocantins)
> Randy Bailey (Previous season: Gabon)
> Sandra Diaz-Twine (Previous season: Pearl Islands)
> Danielle DiLorenzo (Previous season: Panama)
> Russell Hantz (Previous season: Samoa)
> Jerri Manthey (Previous seasons: Australian Outback, All-Stars)
> Boston Rob Mariano (Previous seasons: Marquesas, All-Stars)
> Parvati Shallow (Previous seasons: Cook Islands, Micronesia)
> Coach Benjamin Wade (Previous season: Tocantins)
> Courtney Yates (Previous season: China)
> 
> I am rather disappointed, actually. I can't STAND Coach or Tyson or Randy or ussell - GAG  . Even as "Villains" I am hoping they go away FAST. I am not the Parvati-hater that some are, but I really don't much like her either. On the "Heroes" side, I also can't STAND Sugar or Cirie.
> 
> The cast just has a really BLEH feel to me. The only ones I can see that *I* personally will root for are James, Amanda, or JT. And I just have to ask - WHERE'S MY OZZIE??!?!



I'm disappointed that Elisabeth Filarski (Hasselbeck) isn't back this season and looking adorable in her self-styled "immunity headdress" again. I guess she's contractually obligated to be arguing with Whoopi from 11-noon everyday.

I'm glad to see Rupert back for another season. The pressure is going to be on big characters like Rupert, Coach and Russell to top their previous performances. I'm really not interested in rehashing old storylines (Colby vs. Jerry, Sugar vs. Randy, etc.). I'd much rather see those combos surprise everyone with a secret alliance.

I'm most excited to see Tyson is back. How could you not like him? He's hilarious! 

I'll agree that this isn't the best possible cast for an all-star season. Where is Fairplay? Where is Hatch? I guess this is the best they could get. Still, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## cyre

on CBS's fantasy game, anyone have a tribe I can join? Pink?


----------



## Sorsha

i would love to play along too, provided the CBS site is working this year.


----------



## KrazyPete

Sorsha said:


> i would love to play along too, provided the CBS site is working this year.



Last season wasn't too bad for technical snafus. There were a couple of times that their counts were questionable. The fact that they've opened it up a month early for this season bodes well I think.


----------



## Sorsha

KrazyPete said:


> Last season wasn't too bad for technical snafus. There were a couple of times that their counts were questionable. The fact that they've opened it up a month early for this season bodes well I think.



Awesome!  Well, someone needs to put together a team and send us all invites then! 
I tried "inviting" people last year till my fingers hurt and it never worked... I was ready to call the CBS website people Very Impolite Names.


----------



## disvaclub92

Cool I am in - Yay Rupert is back.

Gr - I tried the website, it must hate me.  I cant even register or get my old id back.  Maybe it is too busy, I will try later.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I got an email from Survivor saying to join up. Do we have a group? I can't remember my login, lol.


----------



## aengus

I'll play also, but I can't believe nobody pointed out that


SUGAR IS THERE!


----------



## schnerk

I'm in


----------



## cyre

Ok i've made a tribe called 'Dis Fantasy League' on www.fantasysurvivor.net

Join if you want to play.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

cyre said:


> Ok i've made a tribe called 'Dis Fantasy League' on www.fantasysurvivor.net
> 
> Join if you want to play.



Cool. I'll check that out today and join up.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I'm in!


----------



## Sorsha

cyre said:


> Ok i've made a tribe called 'Dis Fantasy League' on www.fantasysurvivor.net
> 
> Join if you want to play.



I'm in!  Looking forward to it!

Do we want to play on CBS too?


----------



## aengus

Ill join both sites soon


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Don't forget your early picks! You have until tomorrow i think. I did mine today.


----------



## aengus

made my picks on both sites 

is there a team on the cbs site to join?


----------



## Beherenow

I'd be willing to join if it isn't too late and someone could explain it to me, lol.


----------



## aengus

cyre said:


> Ok i've made a tribe called 'Dis Fantasy League' on www.fantasysurvivor.net
> 
> Join if you want to play.



join this one 


Not sure about on the official site

its a little confusing to get started on that site, but once you get used to it its easy

your picking people someone who to win immunity, reward, get voted out, wont get voted out and then a mystery question.

week 2 you will be a pro


----------



## aengus

just a reminder, no spoilers tonight   different time zones, dvr etc


----------



## aengus

OK.  Other than the final result,  what a great show.

What kind of morons vote out Sugar! 


Loving Jerri and the dragon slayer

LOVING boston Rob and Sandra.  If those 2 decide to stay together, they might be the ultimate alliance duo.

I forgot how much I couldn't stand Randy 

The heroes i expected to dominate the challenges, but there is some serious lack of brain power over there.  Guess it depends on how many puzzles happen


----------



## Sorsha

http://www.fantasysurvivor.net/game/results.asp

*Results*
Smiley Schnerk's Survivors = 405
Bender = 345
Sorsha = 120
Cyre = 105
Aengus = 70
CajunWDWFan = 45
Johnson85429 = 30
Hathaway = 20
Commissioner = 10

I don't recognize all of those names; let me know what name you are using so I can put a Survivor-name with a Dis-name. 

Time to start thinking about your picks for next week!


----------



## aengus

I DEMAND A RECOUNT!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I did terrible.
I'm CAJUNWDWFAN on fanstasy survivor


----------



## Sorsha

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I'm CAJUNWDWFAN on fanstasy survivor



Thanks!  I had that one figured out...


----------



## aengus

I don't think Hathaway posts on the DIS,  but he was Hat on VMK,  Cyres friend... the orange dude


----------



## aengus

get your picks in


----------



## schnerk

I am Smiley Schnerk's Survivors and was SmileySchnerk on VMK


----------



## aengus

Wow!  I never would have imagined the villains would be up to 2 to 1 total challenges

Loving it,  the Heroes are so much more villain like


----------



## schnerk

Mwhaa Haa Haa!  Another dominating night for Smiley Schnerks' Survivors! I am channeling to power of Boston Rob and Russell to lead me on to victory!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

schnerk said:


> Mwhaa Haa Haa!  Another dominating night for Smiley Schnerks' Survivors! I am channeling to power of Boston Rob and Russell to lead me on to victory!



You must have all the results before hand , lol


----------



## aengus

Get those picks in for the early bonus, which I should really take my own advice on...


----------



## schnerk

I am so ready to watch tonight! Let's go VILLIANS!!!


----------



## aengus

Figures!  I finally switched to the villains for my picks 

and yeah... James is on the wrong team ROFL


----------



## Sorsha

Points are up!

And HOLY COW schnerk!!  I agree with Cajun... do you have the answers written on your hand???


----------



## schnerk

Sorsha said:


> Points are up!
> 
> And HOLY COW schnerk!!  I agree with Cajun... do you have the answers written on your hand???



That's just silly! They would never fit just on my hand! (They're on my arm )

No, I am just as shocked as y'all... I feel good about this season though...


----------



## aengus

Woot wow shnerk ROFL


----------



## aengus

Get your picks in


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

mine are in but I seem to pick just the opposite of the results. lol

oh well, maybe I need Pink to help me. she did great the last two season.


----------



## aengus

yeah im picking opposite too ROFL  but it sure is entertaining.

I am loving watching the heroes be dismantled


----------



## cyre

aengus said:


> yeah im picking opposite too ROFL  but it sure is entertaining.
> 
> I am loving watching the heroes be dismantled



yeah it is.. lol staying with the villians has worked for me so far hehe.  Merge will be in another week or two, unless Heroes can pull something together.


----------



## aengus

OK, first a sad story

I thought it was on tonight!  I cant believe I missed it!!!!   

so I just finished watching it on CBS.com   and I am calling out Pink and Pete

Russel deserves some respect now huh? ROFL

That was the best scam ever, and only he knew it was happening!

ETA: the good news is, i qualify for the early picks bonus for next week... the bad news,  I thought i was picking today for tonight ROFL


----------



## schnerk

Great episode! Russel is pretty awesome! 

As for the picks... Ugg, rough week. I am now out of the top 100


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

aengus said:


> OK, first a sad story
> 
> I thought it was on tonight!  I cant believe I missed it!!!!
> 
> so I just finished watching it on CBS.com   and I am calling out Pink and Pete
> 
> Russel deserves some respect now huh? ROFL
> 
> That was the best scam ever, and only he knew it was happening!
> 
> ETA: the good news is, i qualify for the early picks bonus for next week... the bad news,  I thought i was picking today for tonight ROFL



After what Russell did the other night justifies my point of view that he should have won last year. 

He was here in southern Louisiana a couple weeks ago signing autographs at a festival. He's from around this area where I live.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

OH and I finally made some decent picks this week. Woot me!


----------



## aengus

Im hoping i made good picks for next week... I'm a little ahead of myself


----------



## aengus

Get your picks in 

Thing tonight is going to be a doozy !


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Wow I really racked up this week!


----------



## aengus

I have been failing quite nicely ROFL

I tell you I am so excited for this weeks episode.  If JT really does what they are implying... oh my


----------



## schnerk

AMAZING SHOW this week. I wish I could say the same about my picks. Grrrr... Down to 79th overall. Anyway, I am sure that JT is toast this week. If Russell throuws him under the bus, it's all over.


----------



## aengus

I can't believe heroes decided to give an idol to a VILLAIN 

UNREAL!  but great show LOL


----------



## J.Richyson

Ohhh, I like survivor. Is anyone watching this season? Heroes versus villains is crazy and I was hoping that Boston Rob would have been on for a lot longer. He is my favorite because he is so entertaining and he has the ability to win challenges left and right. I was so sad to see him leave the show like that. It will be interesting to see what happens on the merge because Boston Rob said in an interview that things would be getting really interesting around the time of the merge. I hope that Colby wins it because he is one of the only real heroes left on the show. Everyone else is turning into villains.


----------



## aengus

Yes J.

Loving it!!!  I have to tell you I'm rooting for the villains.  Watching JT and Colby hand over the immunity idol to a villain just disqualifies them at this point for me.  

I have been wrong all season but that never stopped me before.  I see the heroes getting picked off now, have this feeling JT will switch quick, and now the 2 idols.

The real question is...  Will Parvarti get rid of Russel.  I kind of have this feeling we may see just that in the near future


----------



## Sorsha

aengus said:


> The real question is...  Will Parvarti get rid of Russel.  I kind of have this feeling we may see just that in the near future



OOOOOOOOOOooohhh I would love that!!  There will be a  party  at my house when that happens!!

Down with the evil-hobbit-troll!!


----------



## aengus

OK If Russell is the king, theres proof that every good king, has a better queen behind him!

That was the best episode in a long time.  How smug were the heroes faces when she gave the hidden immunity idol to sandra!   WOW, parvati truly is a mastermind. 

I know they want us to believe Russell will be going next round, but I havent ruled him out just yet.   He is still great, I just think Pavarti might be better 

This season rocks!


----------



## aengus

is tonight the night?  Will the showdown actually happen, or have they fooled us again with the preview 

Cant wait


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Another good season. The finale wasn't that great, it's was predictable.

glad to get 2nd place in fantasy survivor.


----------



## cyre

It's that time again! I'm going to make up another fantasy league, will post the info here, join if you're interested!


----------



## aengus

Thanks Cyre


----------



## KrazyPete

I made it into the CBS #NOWonWED fan video. 

The season premiere is tomorrow night and I haven't made any Fantasy League picks yet.


----------



## cyre

yeah i totally slacked on this... LOL.  i think i'll try the CBS one this year.


----------



## aengus

I almost missed the first episode!  Switching it to Wednesday was sneaky.


Even though Jimmy is 66 years old, to be honest I think I expected more from him.  I don't think he will survive the next vote.


----------



## AndreeaScott

hey update me soon... I would like to register and join!!!


----------

